# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour miền trung Đà Nẵng – Hội An – Cù Lao Chàm – Bà Nà 4 ngày

## dieptour

*Tour du lịch Đà Nẵng – Hội An – Cù Lao Chàm – Bà Nà*
*(Thời gian: 4 ngày 5 đêm, phương tiện Tàu nằm)*

_Cù Lao Chàm là một cụm đảo xã đảo Tân Hiệp, TP Hội An (Quảng Nam), cách bờ biển Cửa Đại 15km, được UNESCO công nhận là Khu Dự trữ sinh quyển thế giới. Tại đây còn nhiều di tích nền văn hoá Sa Huỳnh, Chăm Pa, Đại Việt, có niên đại vài trăm năm._

*ĐÊM THỨ NHẤT: KHỞI HÀNH ĐI ĐÀ NẴNG * 

*- 18h00*: Quý khách có mặt tại Ga Hà Nội, hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel  đón quý khách lên tàu khởi hành đi Đà Nẵng, nghỉ đêm trên tàu. Quý khách có thể lựa chọn đi máy bay (Nếu đi bằng máy bay thì sẽ khởi hành vào sáng ngày hôm sau).

*NGÀY 01: ĐÀ NẴNG  ( Ăn trưa, tối)*

- *10h00*: Đến Đà Nẵng, xe đón quý khách tại Ga Đà Nẵng đưa quý khách đi dùng bữa trưa với đặc sản nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng “Bánh tráng thịt heo 2 đầu da & Mỳ Quảng”. Chiều:Khởi hành đi Hội An nhận phòng KS nghỉ ngơi, bách bộ tham quan và mua sắm Phố Cổ với: Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, Bảo tàng văn hóa Sa Huỳnh, Nhà Cổ hàng trăm năm tuổi, Hội Quán Phước Kiến & Xưởng thủ công mỹ nghệ - thưởng thức ca nhạc truyền thống lúc 15h15.
*Tối*: Ăn tối nhà hàng, thưởng thức đặc sản Hội An (Cao Lầu - Bánh Bao - Bánh Vạc - Hoành Thánh). Tự do thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp Phố Cổ Hội An, rực rỡ soi bóng bên dòng sông Hoài, từng là thương cảng sầm uất của người Chăm thế kỉ thứ II và Việt Nam từ thế kỉ XVI.


*Ngày 2: CÙ LAO CHAM – ĐÀ NẴNG        (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

- *Sáng*: Điểm tâm. Ngồi tàu Cao Tốc tại biển Cửa Đại - Hội An đi Cù Lao Chàm, khu dự trữ sinh quyển Thế giới gồm cụm đảo ngoài khơi biển Đông cách Hội An 12 hải lý. Tham quan chùa Hải Tạng hơn 400 năm tuổi, Âu thuyền – khu vực tránh bão của ngư dân, Khu dân cư & các lăng miếu cổ. 
- *Trưa*: Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Cù Lao Chàm. 
- *Chiều*: Tiếp tục thăm khu bảo tồn biển tại bãi Bắc, hòn Dài và tham gia các hoạt động lặn biển (Snokelling) khám phá san hô, cá cảnh, câu cá, bắt ốc, giăng lưới, tắm biển,... Về lại Đà Nẵng nhận phòng KS nghỉ ngơi..
- *Tối*: Ăn tối nhà hàng. Tối quý khách tự do dạo chơi Đà Nẵng.

*Ngày 3: ĐÀ NẴNG – BÀ NÀ        (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

- *Sáng*: Điểm tâm. Khởi hành đi khu du lịch Bà Nà – Núi Chúa, nơi mà quý khách khám phá những khoảnh khắc giao mùa bất ngờ Xuân – Hạ - Thu – Đông trong 1 ngày. Ngồi cáp treo dài nhất thế giới (gần 6.000m), tham quan Đồi Vọng Nguyệt, chùa Linh Ứng, Thích Ca Phật Đài, khu chuồng ngựa cũ của Pháp, vườn tịnh tâm và đỉnh nhà rông. Tiếp tục ngồi cáp treo đến đỉnh Nghinh Phong, biệt thự Lệ Nim, Lầu Vọng Nguyệt, Cầu Treo Bà Nà và chinh phục đỉnh núi Chúa ở độ cao 1.487m so với mực nước biển để thưởng thức quang cảnh núi rừng Bà Nà và toàn cảnh Đà Nẵng và Quảng Nam trên cao. 
*Trưa*: Ăn trưa nhà hàng. 
- *Chiều*: thăm quan  Khu vui chơi giải trí trong nhà lớn thứ 3 Thế giới với tên gọi là FANTASY PARK (Vòng quay tình yêu, phi công SKIVER, đường đua lửa, cối xay gió, người nhện, tháp rơi xoay tự do… Trò chơi mua thêm 360độ cinema giá vé 30.000đ/vé, các trò chơi game bỏ xu, giá 2500đ/xu)
Quý khách xuống Cáp Treo, rời Bà Nà về Đà Nẵng theo đường dọc biển tắm biển Mỹ Khê (nằm trong vịnh Đà Nẵng, nơi lần đầu tiên quân viễn chinh Pháp và Mỹ đổ bộ vào Việt Nam những năm 1858 & 1965)..
*- Tối*: Ăn tối. Quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,...


*Ngày 4: ĐÀ NẴNG – SƠN TRÀ     (Ăn sáng, trưa)*

- *Sáng*: Điểm tâm. Vượt Cầu Thuận Phước khởi hành đi Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (Monkey Mountain), xe đưa quý khách dọc theo triền núi Đông Nam để chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp tuyệt mỹ của biển Đà Nẵng, viếng Linh Ứng Tự - nơi có tượng Phật Bà 65m cao nhất Việt Nam và tắm biển Mỹ Khê Đà Nẵng (Được tạp chí Forbes bình chọn là 1 trong những bãi biển quyến rũ nhất Hành Tinh). Mua sắm tại Siêu Thị Đặc Sản Miền Trung.
- *Chiều*: Sau khi ăn trưa, quý khách trả phòng khách sạn, xe đưa ra Ga Đà Nẵng, lên tàu khởi hành về Hà Nội, quý khách tự túc ăn tối và nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

*NGÀY 05 : HÀ NỘI*

- *05h30*: Quý khách về đến Ga Hà Nội. Hướng dẫn viên chia tay quý khách, kết thúc chương trình. Chào và hẹn gặp lại qúy khách. 

*Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 3.550.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
Khách lẻ liên hệ để biết lịch khởi hành và giá tour ghép.
Ghi chú: Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ BAO GỒM:*

- Vé tàu nằm khoang 6 khứ hồi HN//ĐN//HN.
- Xe du lịch đời mới, tiện nghi phục vụ theo suốt chương trình.
- Hướng dẫn tiếng Việt nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm theo suốt chương trình
- Phí tham quan các điểm có trong chương trình
- Vé cáp treo Bà Nà khứ hồi và tàu cao tốc Cùa Lao Chàm.
- Ăn các bữa theo chương trình: Điểm tâm tại K/sạn + Ăn trưa - tối tại các nhà hàng.
- 01 nước 0,5l / chai / pax.
- Khách sạn tiện nghi tiêu chuẩn 2* (Caraven, Hải Âu…), loại phòng tiêu chuẩn : 2 - 3 khách/phòng.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour.


** Giá không bao gồm*

1. Chi phí cá nhân: điện thoại, giặt là, đồ uống tự gọi trong các bữa ăn, VAT và tham quan vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
* Ghi chú: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.




*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com - http://datvemaybaygiare.vn/*
*http://dulichanhsaomoi.com/tourtrong...E2%80%93-ba-na*
*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

